# Anyone Have a Smoothie Type Blender?



## Kitties (Jan 24, 2017)

Hello,

Someone at work has a Nutri Ninja/bullet type thing. They like it. But I think those really pulverize the fruits and vegetables.

I'm interested in something like that but would make more traditional smoothies from mainly fruits. I have used my regular blender but it's big, hard to clean with a viciously sharp blade. 

I'm looking for something simpler to use and clean. Anyone have experience with one of these type blenders? Recommendations? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 24, 2017)

Yes I bought one of the original Nutri bullets when they were first advertised on TV ...I use it to make a powder out of sunflour seeds ,almonds ,pumpkin seeds ..and I sprinkle it on my breakfast ..
I use mine almost everyday for something ...If I'm cooking I will make sugar more like icing sugar to,add to cake mixtures 
I make smoothies mainly in summer ,useally banana based from frozen fruit I keep in the freezer at all times. 
...Now I might just go make a smoothie ..seeming it's summer here in Australia 
To clean the NB I add water to it and give it a quick whizz and it's clean


----------



## Kitties (Jan 25, 2017)

Kadee46 said:


> Yes I bought one of the original Nutri bullets when they were first advertised on TV ...I use it to make a powder out of sunflour seeds ,almonds ,pumpkin seeds ..and I sprinkle it on my breakfast ..
> I use mine almost everyday for something ...If I'm cooking I will make sugar more like icing sugar to,add to cake mixtures
> I make smoothies mainly in summer ,useally banana based from frozen fruit I keep in the freezer at all times.
> ...Now I might just go make a smoothie ..seeming it's summer here in Australia
> To clean the NB I add water to it and give it a quick whizz and it's clean


Thank you Kaydee this is very useful information. Can you make a regular smoothie where the fruit isn't pulverized smooth? There is still some texture to the fruit? It seems they advertise them as really making the drinks smooth which I don't necessarily want.

I like the idea too of being able to whirl other things in it. Someday when I have more time to cook......

Thanks for letting me know too it's easy to clean.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 25, 2017)

We have something similar to these..an older model.  I have used it to make milk shakes. Do you think it would work to make smoothies?  It is a hand blender.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 25, 2017)

Yes you can whizz it untill it's to the  consistency you want ,Just cut your fruit / veg what ever you want to add, larger and it won't mush up as much ...I make stuffing for chicken in mine as well ..as mentioned I use mine for something everyday 
They are much cheaper now than I paid for mine ...my "old" one cost me over $200 and it's only the 600watt but it's had many hours of use and it's still going strong ...I have a brand new 900watt one sitting in the cupboard I bought from target for $90 
(I'm in Australia) 
I would recommend them ...
I also have a stick mixer 
Marie mentioned they are very useful as well it all depends on what you want to make ..I love my stick mixer for making soups smooth ..but as far as I'm concerned you can't beat the Nutri bullet for smoothies .


----------



## steelcitiesgray (Jan 25, 2017)

I've got a Vitamix and it pulverizes the fruit so I don't think you'd like it BUT it does have a wash cycle so easy to clean. LOL


----------



## Victor (Jan 30, 2017)

I've never had an orange smoothie but I've had an orange roughy


----------

